
Show HN: AARToolkit – An opensource Unity framework to explore AAR concepts - jjhartmann
https://github.com/exii-uw/AARToolkit
======
jjhartmann
Hi Everyone! This is the code part for a recently published paper that
explores the idea of augmented augmented reality (AAR), found here:
[https://jjhartmann.github.io/AugmentedAugmentedReality/](https://jjhartmann.github.io/AugmentedAugmentedReality/)

We use a tiny actuated projector that is attached directly to an AR HMD to
enhance the user's environment by projection mapping content. This gives the
AR user a way to enhance their environment outside the headsets field-of-view
while also solving some issues related to accommodation-vergence conflicts
(VAC) by projection mapping to nearby surfaces.

Crucially however is the affordances this can provide when communicating with
external, non-augmented user. The projector can be used as a bridge between
the real unaugmented world and the virtual environment the AR user resides in.
Imagine if you could show a collaborator a 3D model by using a perspective
mapping so it looks 3D to the external user? Or collaborate on documents
through an ad-hoc large display? These are some of the designs we look at in
the paper, so if that sounds interesting, check it Github repo and paper!

